# Ccrcrcrack, Burton bindings split in half!



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Including the disc? Thats 2 independent components that both failed at the same time. Must have been a lot of force put on them!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Pictures??


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Holy crap.....did you recently aquire a tank and accidently drive over your binding becuase you were so happy to own a tank and you were blinded by the joy?! Christ thats impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I have nothing but good things to say about Burton's customer service.

My issues was smaller that yours (broken toe buckle), but I bet if you Email them they will help you out. [email protected]

I sent some pics of my broken buckle and they were awesome about it and helped me out.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

I cracked my Customs baseplate and they sent me a new one no problem. Just call them up or email them and they'll take care of you.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

"Suddenly split in half" Suddenly under the car in the parking lot? WTF?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Joe77 said:


> Is this a common issue with Customs. I would rather not risk it again if it will do the same thing with the replacement.


:laugh:

This guy is a joker!


Was your foot ok?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

JRL? So what were you really doing when this happened? That break is pretty uniform, did your girlfriend take a circular saw to your board and go through the binding?


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just off the chair lift after a simple j-turn i fell after the loud crack and then both feet were loose. Could be it has reached it's tolerance/limits and i hve been to a lot of falls and crashes since i got the bindings. 

Burton has been great. I called them and they sent me a new baseplate and disc no questions ask not even any proof of purchase. But i expect to get more crashes and would not want this to happen at the worst time that's why i asked if it was common for a Custom to break like this.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

They have a lifetime warranty on their baseplates I believe.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joe77 said:


> Just off the chair lift after a simple j-turn i fell after the loud crack and then both feet were loose. Could be it has reached it's tolerance/limits and i hve been to a lot of falls and crashes since i got the bindings.
> 
> Burton has been great. *I called them and they sent me a new baseplate and disc no questions ask* not even any proof of purchase. But i expect to get more crashes and would not want this to happen at the worst time that's why i asked if it was common for a Custom to break like this.





BigmountainVMD said:


> They have a *lifetime warranty* on their baseplates I believe.


I have a pair of Burton's Mission. They are 2 years now. You guys mean if mine break after all this time and Burton will still honor the warranty?


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> They have a lifetime warranty on their baseplates I believe.


they do. just contact them they have an awesome customer service. if you have proof of purchase it will be helpful.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

ig88 said:


> I have a pair of Burton's Mission. They are 2 years now. You guys mean if mine break after all this time and Burton will still honor the warranty?


yes. if the issue is on the baseplate


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ig88 said:


> You guys mean if mine break after all this time and Burton will still honor the warranty?


Which word don't you understand? Lifetime, or warranty?!?  ALL of their baseplates have a lifetime warranty. They're usually really good about any other issue you have too. I ride their bindings on all my boards, and my GF has switched too. The Big B has got some good things going for them!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

What the hell, are you built like a sumo wrestler? LOL...just hit them up. For all their bullshit, Burton does great customer service, so you'll be taken care of.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Just gonna chime in for more Burton love. I couldn't be happier with my '12 Vitas which I got from a forum member this year, and I wasn't happy with the disc options I got so I called up Burton. Got some rad collegy type kid who couldn't wait to stoke me out. A week later I had a bag full of every disc Burton makes, including the ones Forum makes (same company different discs), and all it cost me was a few minutes on the phone with some guy who shares my interests.

I'm not sold on everything they make but I'll defend Burton and not hate for the simple fact that they know how to treat people.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

I gotta hand it to you bro I have never seen anything like they before in all my years of snowboarding!!! Wow!!


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

it could have happened because you had a hairline pressure fracture on the heel or toe side of the binding, used some extra torsional movement and just snapped all the way through. 

One of my first pairs of bingings where a pair of liquids, brand new. a couple days on them and the heelcup actually split perfectly right down the middle. tech said it was probably change in temperature extremes, but it shouldn't happen and it was considered a defect. he said it probably started as a minute little fracture and all it takes is the perfect amount of pressure the right way. 

+1 for burton customer service though. people ride the burton D for a reason


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Just gonna chime in for more Burton love. I couldn't be happier with my '12 Vitas which I got from a forum member this year, and I wasn't happy with the disc options I got so I called up Burton. Got some rad collegy type kid who couldn't wait to stoke me out. A week later I had a bag full of every disc Burton makes, including the ones Forum makes (same company different discs), and all it cost me was a few minutes on the phone with some guy who shares my interests.


Just curious... what was your issue with the disks and what did they provide that helped?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Just curious... what was your issue with the disks and what did they provide that helped?


Well reflex discs can basically only be mounted one way in terms of 90degrees to the board. If you have a solid plastic baseplate (which is the only way to go imho), the problem is that this type of bindings do not allow heelcup adjustment very well, so you have to do it with the screw holes. On non-reflex discs, you just turn your typical screw channels perpendicular to the board and bam, you can move the binding quite a bit for heel/toe centering.

example:









With reflex, you cannot turn the discs because it will negate the tech, they have a hinge in the discs if you've seen em before.

These are the discs I received from my original purchase, which you say, 3 sets, not bad? Well if you look at the 3 options here, none of them can be adjusted the way I previously mentioned.









So the bag of discs I got from Burton included all 3 of the above plus 2 forum sets, and like 3 more Burton sets, of which 2 or 3 had the screw slots in the orientation I desired. (the one below on the right is the correct one)


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> Well reflex discs can basically only be mounted one way in terms of 90degrees to the board. If you have a solid plastic baseplate (which is the only way to go imho), the problem is that this type of bindings do not allow heelcup adjustment very well, so you have to do it with the screw holes. On non-reflex discs, you just turn your typical screw channels perpendicular to the board and bam, you can move the binding quite a bit for heel/toe centering.
> 
> example:
> 
> ...


 The one on the right in your last pics are the standard discs that come with the re-flex bindings. I had to call and provide a part number for the one pictured on the left, which allows minor stance width adjustments. 


OP--- glad you weren't hurt, that looks brutal. Was it -30 outside?? lol


----------

